# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy in CNC >  Máy in 3d của Bảo Việt Tạ Hoàng

## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

Sau một thời gian dài im ắng về dự án cnc ăn kim loại trước và ngẫm lại thấy tài sức chưa đủ nên cháu quyết định tạm hoãn dự án trước 1 thời gian để gom đồ, học tập kinh nghiệm và open thêm 1 dự án dài hơi mới (do nhu cầu công việc của cháu sắp tới cần nó hơn ). Mục tiêu của cháu là:
         - Dạng máy delta( biết khó căn chỉnh nhưng cháu cứ thích lao vào vì ham kiểu chuyển động của nó).
         - Đường kính vật in lớn nhất là 500mm( khó + cháu tính tự làm bàn in vì bàn in to hơi khó kiếm và giá cũng hơi mắc  :Wink: . ) 
         - Chiều cao tối đa của vật in là 1000mm ( khó).
         - Và cuối cùng là in được đa màu ( Bước đầu cháu cứ làm 1 màu đã rồi sau nâng cơ sau).
Mong các bác giúp đỡ cháu để hoàn thành dự án 1 cách sớm nhất ạ. Một số hình ảnh về dự án của cháu:  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Nếu bạn làm con máy in đầu tay thì mình khuyên nên chuyển sang dạng XYZ như prussia i3 chẳng hạn.
Về khổ in thì nên hạn chế lại để thực hiện dễ, lấy học phí đóng cho các con sau.
Thực tế mình đã thấy vài con dạng delta hay hex nhưng hành trình không khống chế đc như ý và ra khổ máy khá là vui  :Big Grin: 
Thanks !

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Nếu bạn làm con máy in đầu tay thì mình khuyên nên chuyển sang dạng XYZ như prussia i3 chẳng hạn.
> Về khổ in thì nên hạn chế lại để thực hiện dễ, lấy học phí đóng cho các con sau.
> Thực tế mình đã thấy vài con dạng delta hay hex nhưng hành trình không khống chế đc như ý và ra khổ máy khá là vui 
> Thanks !


E cảm ơn bác ạ ( Bác thức khuya zữ). Tại e máu kiểu chuyển động của nó quá( Làm xong sợ ngồi không ngắm nó cả ngày quá) nên e mới máu kiểu này thôi chứ làm kiểu kia thì chắc chắn là dễ hơn và cũng được hỗ trợ nhiều hơn.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## duonghoang

--- Về máy dạng Delta về cơ bản thì làm khó hơn kiểu truyền thống, phần cơ khí phải đáp ứng tốt, chưa kể phần bec phun cũng phải tốt hơn, ống dẫn vật liệu cũng hơn bình thường (chọn ống teplon để hệ số ma sát nhỏ), mà nhiều màu lại càng khó hơn vì sẽ gây nặng nề, quán tính lớn hơn gây sai số trong chuyển động. Tốt hơn hết là em nên làm theo kiểu truyền thống, sẽ đơn giản hơn rất nhiều.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> --- Về máy dạng Delta về cơ bản thì làm khó hơn kiểu truyền thống, phần cơ khí phải đáp ứng tốt, chưa kể phần bec phun cũng phải tốt hơn, ống dẫn vật liệu cũng hơn bình thường (chọn ống teplon để hệ số ma sát nhỏ), mà nhiều màu lại càng khó hơn vì sẽ gây nặng nề, quán tính lớn hơn gây sai số trong chuyển động. Tốt hơn hết là em nên làm theo kiểu truyền thống, sẽ đơn giản hơn rất nhiều.


E cảm ơn anh đã góp ý ạ, về phần ống tflon thì e nghĩ chắc chắn sẽ phải có ( https://taotac.com/sanpham/ong-teflon/ ). Phần béc phun anh có thể giải thích rõ hơn được k ạ bởi vì e thấy chỉ là phun sợi nhựa ra thôi mà. PHần nhiều màu chỉ là hướng nâng cấp sau này của e khi nào cảm thấy mình đủ năng lực thôi.Thực sự là e cũng k muốn lao vào kiểu delta lắm mà lại là kiểu thiết kế full nhôm, yêu cầu diy khá nhiều ( e k tin tưởng độ chắc chắn của bộ kit nhựa cho lắm).

----------


## CKD

Delta nhìn di chuyển thì rất uyển chuyển. Nhưng:
- Nói về ưu, do chưa thực hiện, chỉ dựa trên lý thuyết chuyển động cũng như trên các mẫu mà nhiều bạn (tây) đã làm thì không thấy ưu gì  :Wink: , nếu có thì rất ít và không thật sự cần thiết.
- Nhược thì nhiều.
-- không gian Z lớn hơn 2 lần hành trình.
-- không gian máy cũng tương tự.
-- độ chính xác các tay đòn phải cao, ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến độ chính xác chung của sp.
-- các khớp nối phải khữ rơ tốt. Thấy hiệu quả nhất của các anh tây là dùng lò xo neo.
-- đòi hỏi các cơ cấu tuỳ động phải mượt. Vì đầu in bị treo nên rất dể run động.

Ưu điểm & nhược điểm. Theo mình biết trên diễn đàn đã có nhiều bạn làm qua rồi. Hy vọng các bạn cho ý kiến, thực tiễn & chính xác hơn.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## ktshung

Chú theo dõi cháu cũng nhiều và thấy cháu thực sự giỏi, nếu sống hết mình với đam mê chú nghĩ cháu sẽ thành công. Nhưng cháu có một thứ nên thay đổi là phải khiêm tốn bớt, đời còn dài và mình chưa là cái gì cả.... Nội cái cách đặt tiêu đề đã thể hiện nhiều điều

----------

linhdt1121, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## linhdt1121

> Chú theo dõi cháu cũng nhiều và thấy cháu thực sự giỏi, nếu sống hết mình với đam mê chú nghĩ cháu sẽ thành công. Nhưng cháu có một thứ nên thay đổi là phải khiêm tốn bớt, đời còn dài và mình chưa là cái gì cả.... Nội cái cách đặt tiêu đề đã thể hiện nhiều điều


Cùng quan điểm với bác, cậu nhóc này khá giỏi nhưng ngay từ topic cnc em đã cảm giác là cậu này quá tự tin. Em nên biết còn rất rất nhiều thứ cần phải học.
P/s. Em ko tin là mới cài sketup 4 ngày mà có thể vẽ hoàn chỉnh 1 bản vẽ như thế này.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## CKD

> Cùng quan điểm với bác, cậu nhóc này khá giỏi nhưng ngay từ topic cnc em đã cảm giác là cậu này quá tự tin. Em nên biết còn rất rất nhiều thứ cần phải học.
> P/s. Em ko tin là mới cài sketup 4 ngày mà có thể vẽ hoàn chỉnh 1 bản vẽ như thế này.


Vậy thì bác phải nghiên cứu thêm roài  :Smile: 
Gì chứ riêng phần mềm, cụ thể hơn với mấy cái soft vẽ (không chơi với soft china) thì bác vẽ tốt trên một soft thì việc làm quen và vẽ được trên các soft khác sẽ dể hơn. Vì cách thức quản lý & vẽ gần giống nhau.
Vụ này mình nói dựa trên quan điểm & kinh nghiệm cá nhân. Mình tự học autocad, sau đó chuyển qua MD để vẽ 3D, sau đó chuyển qua solidwork, rồi thử với sketchup & fusion360 thấy mọi việc khá dễ dàng. Cách thức vẽ 2D gần giống như nhau. Nên rất đơn giản. Vẽ 3D cung không khác nhau mấy. Nhất là với sketchup & fusion360 càng đơn giản hơn.
Tất nhiên để thuần thục & vẽ tốt, nhanh thì cần thêm nhiều thời gian.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Delta nhìn di chuyển thì rất uyển chuyển. Nhưng:
> - Nói về ưu, do chưa thực hiện, chỉ dựa trên lý thuyết chuyển động cũng như trên các mẫu mà nhiều bạn (tây) đã làm thì không thấy ưu gì , nếu có thì rất ít và không thật sự cần thiết.
> - Nhược thì nhiều.
> -- không gian Z lớn hơn 2 lần hành trình.
> -- không gian máy cũng tương tự.
> -- độ chính xác các tay đòn phải cao, ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến độ chính xác chung của sp.
> -- các khớp nối phải khữ rơ tốt. Thấy hiệu quả nhất của các anh tây là dùng lò xo neo.
> -- đòi hỏi các cơ cấu tuỳ động phải mượt. Vì đầu in bị treo nên rất dể run động.
> 
> Ưu điểm & nhược điểm. Theo mình biết trên diễn đàn đã có nhiều bạn làm qua rồi. Hy vọng các bạn cho ý kiến, thực tiễn & chính xác hơn.


E cảm ơn đóng góp của anh ạ. Thực ra lúc đầu e tính làm máy in 3d kết hợp với cnc luôn nhưng do e chủ yếu là dùng để in vỏ sản có chiều cao lớn nên việc kết hợp với cnc là rất khó nên e quyết định làm riêng 1 em in 3d. Dạo 1 vòng quanh mạng thì e thấy kiểu delta cho chiều cao vật in lớn ( Cái chính là e mê kiểu chuyển động của nó thôi). Với cả để 1 máy in 3d mà chính xác như máy cnc thì là điều rất khó mà chỉ có các hãng lớn mới làm được.
À anh cho e hỏi chút, a có dùng qua mach 4 chưa ạ, e thấy video này nói về in đa màu sử dụng mach4 mà e thấy có tận 7 màu nhựa => mach 4 có thể điều khiển cùng lúc độc lập 10step. Suy nghĩ này của e đúng không ạ, e thấy nó cứ sai sai vì e thấy trong video nó còn có 1 dàn relay nên muốn hỏi anh xíu. Link: http://advancetecheng.com/index-Automaiton.html

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Chú theo dõi cháu cũng nhiều và thấy cháu thực sự giỏi, nếu sống hết mình với đam mê chú nghĩ cháu sẽ thành công. Nhưng cháu có một thứ nên thay đổi là phải khiêm tốn bớt, đời còn dài và mình chưa là cái gì cả.... Nội cái cách đặt tiêu đề đã thể hiện nhiều điều


Cháu bắt chước các bác trong forum ạ :d

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Cùng quan điểm với bác, cậu nhóc này khá giỏi nhưng ngay từ topic cnc em đã cảm giác là cậu này quá tự tin. Em nên biết còn rất rất nhiều thứ cần phải học.
> P/s. Em ko tin là mới cài sketup 4 ngày mà có thể vẽ hoàn chỉnh 1 bản vẽ như thế này.


Híc, Bác k tin cháu có thể vẽ lại cho bác xem liền ( trình cháu từ lúc đó vẫn chưa tiến triển thêm nhiều đâu ạ)
P/S:Bác để ý kĩ phần vít me cháu vẫn chưa tạo được đường lõm cho vít me và chỉ là đường xoắn ốc trên bề mặt của vít, bác nào biết chỉ dạy cháu tí ^^
Thêm tí ảnh các bác xem qua ạ:

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Vậy thì bác phải nghiên cứu thêm roài 
> Gì chứ riêng phần mềm, cụ thể hơn với mấy cái soft vẽ (không chơi với soft china) thì bác vẽ tốt trên một soft thì việc làm quen và vẽ được trên các soft khác sẽ dể hơn. Vì cách thức quản lý & vẽ gần giống nhau.
> Vụ này mình nói dựa trên quan điểm & kinh nghiệm cá nhân. Mình tự học autocad, sau đó chuyển qua MD để vẽ 3D, sau đó chuyển qua solidwork, rồi thử với sketchup & fusion360 thấy mọi việc khá dễ dàng. Cách thức vẽ 2D gần giống như nhau. Nên rất đơn giản. Vẽ 3D cung không khác nhau mấy. Nhất là với sketchup & fusion360 càng đơn giản hơn.
> Tất nhiên để thuần thục & vẽ tốt, nhanh thì cần thêm nhiều thời gian.


A ơi a có bản cài solidwork cho win 7 32 bit không ạ, nếu có thì cho e xin chứ e tìm trên mạng tải về cài thì bị trắng xóa, không có lựa chọn gì cả.

----------


## ktshung

> Cháu bắt chước các bác trong forum ạ :d


Có vẽ cháu không tiếp thu ý kiến của chú, vậy chúc cháu thành công, chú dừng ngang đây...

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Có vẽ cháu không tiếp thu ý kiến của chú, vậy chúc cháu thành công, chú dừng ngang đây...


Hic, tại cháu thấy mấy bác, mấy chú trong forum mình đặt tên cũng kiểu như vầy thôi mà

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

Cháu cập nhật tí tình hình ạ

----------


## biết tuốt

máy to cái bàn nhiệt đã tốn tiền hơn cho e rồi, kich thước cỡ 400x400 giá đâu cũng hơn 1 củ rồi ,
thêm nữa nếu vẫn muốn làm cỡ to e vứt bỏ cái driver bé tí đó đi, chạy cái driver to hơn , step tơ hơn đã mất bước, ngon thì chơi luôn sẹc zô cho máu :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
sau mỗi lần in tiền nhựa mất cả đống quá hehe

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> máy to cái bàn nhiệt đã tốn tiền hơn cho e rồi, kich thước cỡ 400x400 giá đâu cũng hơn 1 củ rồi ,
> thêm nữa nếu vẫn muốn làm cỡ to e vứt bỏ cái driver bé tí đó đi, chạy cái driver to hơn , step tơ hơn đã mất bước, ngon thì chơi luôn sẹc zô cho máu
> sau mỗi lần in tiền nhựa mất cả đống quá hehe


Cháu cảm ơn bác ạ, cả bộ đó cháu được tặng thôi  :Stick Out Tongue:  . Cháu đang tính chuyển sang chơi đai răng để tăng tốc quá trình in ( đùa chứ giảm được kha khá đấy bác ạ). Sẹc Vô thì cháu chịu, k kham nổi thằng này ( motor thì dễ kiếm chứ driver chắc chỉ có nước cầu cứu bác Nhat Son thuôi). Cháu đang tính làm thêm máy ép sợi nhựa để tập làm giàu k khó nữa  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## khangscc

Cậu này giỏi, đam mê. các bác cứ tải sketchup về đi ạ, vẽ thử xem thế nào. Các phần mềm 3d em đã làm qua thì riêng sketchup rất trực quan, em vẽ đc cơ bản như cậu này ngay buổi đầu tải về vọc. Nó rất trực quan, lệnh ko rườm rà, google hướng tới người dùng rộng rãi chứ ko chuyên sâu

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## CKD

Vẫn câu hỏi cũ: dự án này để học hay là công cụ kiếm gạo?
1. Nếu là để học, vô tư đê. Nhưng làm nhỏ & nhẹ lại. Để delta to làm việc ổn thì có rất nhiều thứ phức tạp.
2. Nếu làm máy công cụ. Chuyển mô hình thành C, H, Router sẽ đơn giản hơn cho nhiều vấn đề.

Làm máy công cụ thì yêu cầu về chính xác, hiệu quả, ổn định phải được nâng lên hàng đầu. Mấy cái yếu tố thích kiểu chuyển động gì đó, cho qua thì hơn.

Vẫn chưa thấy chuyên gia nào giúp phân tích các kiểu máy 3D lợi hại thế nào. Riêng anh, có thể là không rành về 3D vì chưa làm bao giờ. Nhưng về kết cấu thì anh đánh giá như thế.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## nhatson

> Cháu cảm ơn bác ạ, cả bộ đó cháu được tặng thôi  . Cháu đang tính chuyển sang chơi đai răng để tăng tốc quá trình in ( đùa chứ giảm được kha khá đấy bác ạ). Sẹc Vô thì cháu chịu, k kham nổi thằng này ( motor thì dễ kiếm chứ driver chắc chỉ có nước cầu cứu bác Nhat Son thuôi). Cháu đang tính làm thêm máy ép sợi nhựa để tập làm giàu k khó nữa


dc servo nhỏ cũng ko mắc, made in vn
http://hshop.vn/products/mach-dieu-k...00w-msd-e210v1

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## CKD

> dc servo nhỏ cũng ko mắc, made in vn
> http://hshop.vn/products/mach-dieu-k...00w-msd-e210v1


<6 xị. Thôi, bỏ luôn dự ớn làm DC séc vồ. Đi mua cho lành, có luôn soft PID tunning.
Nhưng nhing mạch đơn giản quá e là chỉ phù hợp với mấy dự án nghiên cứu hoặc nhỏ nhẹ như in 3D. Mấy dự ớn có spindle e là hơi nguy với nhiễu của tụi VFD.

Mà đọc cái quy trình lấy key cho soft là nản rồi. Làm tùm lum thao tác mà mất mấy ngày mới active được. Máu nóng như mình chịu không nổi việc chờ đợi này. Như mua key của SheetCAM, chỉ mất chưa đầy 24h mà sheetcam ở tận mẽo.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Cậu này giỏi, đam mê. các bác cứ tải sketchup về đi ạ, vẽ thử xem thế nào. Các phần mềm 3d em đã làm qua thì riêng sketchup rất trực quan, em vẽ đc cơ bản như cậu này ngay buổi đầu tải về vọc. Nó rất trực quan, lệnh ko rườm rà, google hướng tới người dùng rộng rãi chứ ko chuyên sâu


Cháu cảm ơn bác ạ
 :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Vẫn câu hỏi cũ: dự án này để học hay là công cụ kiếm gạo?
> 1. Nếu là để học, vô tư đê. Nhưng làm nhỏ & nhẹ lại. Để delta to làm việc ổn thì có rất nhiều thứ phức tạp.
> 2. Nếu làm máy công cụ. Chuyển mô hình thành C, H, Router sẽ đơn giản hơn cho nhiều vấn đề.
> 
> Làm máy công cụ thì yêu cầu về chính xác, hiệu quả, ổn định phải được nâng lên hàng đầu. Mấy cái yếu tố thích kiểu chuyển động gì đó, cho qua thì hơn.
> 
> Vẫn chưa thấy chuyên gia nào giúp phân tích các kiểu máy 3D lợi hại thế nào. Riêng anh, có thể là không rành về 3D vì chưa làm bao giờ. Nhưng về kết cấu thì anh đánh giá như thế.


Cái này chủ yếu là để em yêu khoa học thôi ( đùa chứ e làm to tí để đi khè mấy bác trong group thôi  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue: ). Về độ chính xác chắc chắn k thể nào  bằng được cnc nên e chỉ làm hết sức có thể thôi. À quên e đang định chuyển sang kiểu chuyển động bằng dây đai để giảm chi phí và tăng tốc độ in, a thấy có được không ạ ?_?

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> dc servo nhỏ cũng ko mắc, made in vn
> http://hshop.vn/products/mach-dieu-k...00w-msd-e210v1


Cháu hỏi ngu tí dc servo hình như nó có chổi than đúng không bác nhatson :d :d :d

----------


## CKD

> Cái này chủ yếu là để em yêu khoa học thôi ( đùa chứ e làm to tí để đi khè mấy bác trong group thôi     ). Về độ chính xác chắc chắn k thể nào  bằng được cnc nên e chỉ làm hết sức có thể thôi. À quên e đang định chuyển sang kiểu chuyển động bằng dây đai để giảm chi phí và tăng tốc độ in, a thấy có được không ạ ?_?


Đã hỏi thật, được trả lời thật & ý phản hồi này cũng thật.
Với câu trả lời này thì quan tâm nhiều mà làm gì. Khè nhau thì chỉ cần chạy tới lui được là được.
Nghiên cứu ở mức độ cho biết thì quan tâm đến yếu tố chất lượng chi cho mệt đầu. Vì một điều chắc chắn là chất lượng, độ chính xác nó sẽ làm tăng chi phí.

Không phản đối là kiểu delta có những cái rất hay. Nếu là cnc thì có thể mô phỏng các kiểu chuyển động 5 axis. Nhưng với 3D thì theo hiểu biết, chưa ai cố mô phỏng kiểu chuyển động này vì rất phức tạp trong tính toán. Chỉ thấy mô phỏng là chuyển động 3 axis.
Mặt khác, chuyển động gián tiếp thông qua tay đòn & khớp trung gian. Nên để đảm bảo chính xác đòi hỏi phải ga công chuẩn vị trí & độ dài các tay đòn & khớp. Nên về lý thuyết là khó thực hiện hơn. Chưa nói dung sai do rơ, rảo sẽ được cộng dồn qua các cơ cấu trung gian. Tất nhiên để khữ ro vẫn có giải pháp, thông dụng nhất là dùng lò xo.

Trở lại đề tài.
Thực hiện & chịu trách nhiệm cho đề tài là em. Không phải ai khác. Vậy nên mọi ý kiến chỉ mang tính chất tham khảo. Vậy nên cứ suy nghĩ và quyết định.

Ý khác, một người già nói với một người trẻ. Cậu bé như em. Theo quan điểm riêng là rất khá so với những cậu bé khác. Nhưng quá tự tin có thể đưa mình đến nhiều bất lợi khác.
Việc tham gia tranh luận trên nền tự tin & bảo thủ sẽ khó tìm được đáp án đúng. Có bác nào ở trên đã đánh giá vậy và anh cũng nghĩ vậy, qua các phản biện từ diy cnc đến diy 3D printer.
Nhưng không sao cả. Em sẽ học được nhiều hơn từ thất bại của chính em. Nếu lúc ấy em vẫn sáng suốt & chịu nhìn lại để tự chịu trách nhiêm & rút kinh nghiệm. Còn nếu đối mặt thất bại mà tìm lý do để phủi trách nhiệm thì a không biết.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Đã hỏi thật, được trả lời thật & ý phản hồi này cũng thật.
> Với câu trả lời này thì quan tâm nhiều mà làm gì. Khè nhau thì chỉ cần chạy tới lui được là được.
> Nghiên cứu ở mức độ cho biết thì quan tâm đến yếu tố chất lượng chi cho mệt đầu. Vì một điều chắc chắn là chất lượng, độ chính xác nó sẽ làm tăng chi phí.
> 
> Không phản đối là kiểu delta có những cái rất hay. Nếu là cnc thì có thể mô phỏng các kiểu chuyển động 5 axis. Nhưng với 3D thì theo hiểu biết, chưa ai cố mô phỏng kiểu chuyển động này vì rất phức tạp trong tính toán. Chỉ thấy mô phỏng là chuyển động 3 axis.
> Mặt khác, chuyển động gián tiếp thông qua tay đòn & khớp trung gian. Nên để đảm bảo chính xác đòi hỏi phải ga công chuẩn vị trí & độ dài các tay đòn & khớp. Nên về lý thuyết là khó thực hiện hơn. Chưa nói dung sai do rơ, rảo sẽ được cộng dồn qua các cơ cấu trung gian. Tất nhiên để khữ ro vẫn có giải pháp, thông dụng nhất là dùng lò xo.
> 
> Trở lại đề tài.
> Thực hiện & chịu trách nhiệm cho đề tài là em. Không phải ai khác. Vậy nên mọi ý kiến chỉ mang tính chất tham khảo. Vậy nên cứ suy nghĩ và quyết định.
> ...


Cảm ơn phần góp ý của anh, e đang tính dùng trục cặc -  đăng (hum trước e nghe bác nào nói ý  :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:  ) của dân chơi rc. Link : http://thaituan-hobby.com/p3216106/truc-cac-dang-5x5mm . A thấy phương án này có ổn hơn thằng khớp bi kia k ạ ?_?

----------


## hung1706

"Không phản đối là kiểu delta có những cái rất hay. Nếu là cnc thì có thể mô phỏng các kiểu chuyển động 5 axis. Nhưng với 3D thì theo hiểu biết, chưa ai cố mô phỏng kiểu chuyển động này vì rất phức tạp trong tính toán. Chỉ thấy mô phỏng là chuyển động 3 axis."

Hehe bác CKD nhầm lẫn chút oài. Thực tế Delta (3 khớp động) chỉ di chuyển 3 trục XYZ thôi, còn dạng Hexapod (6 khớp động) mới có khả năng 5 trục (có hạn chế về góc xoay nên so với máy 5 trục vẫn còn là thiếu sót rất lớn). 
So sánh chức năng phay thì máy dạng delta hay hexa đều chỉ dùng để phay xốp hay gỗ nhẹ thôi ạ.

Khớp các-đăng có hạn chế về góc xoay cũng như độ linh hoạt, so với khớp cầu thì chỉ tổ phí tiền thôi bạn.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## hung1706

Bổ sung thêm cái nhíp cho sinh động  :Big Grin: 
Nhận xét tí. Máy khá to bự nhưng tầm hoạt động XY chỉ nhỏ xíu thế thôi. Đó là 1 hạn chế của dạng Delta.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> "Không phản đối là kiểu delta có những cái rất hay. Nếu là cnc thì có thể mô phỏng các kiểu chuyển động 5 axis. Nhưng với 3D thì theo hiểu biết, chưa ai cố mô phỏng kiểu chuyển động này vì rất phức tạp trong tính toán. Chỉ thấy mô phỏng là chuyển động 3 axis."
> 
> Hehe bác CKD nhầm lẫn chút oài. Thực tế Delta (3 khớp động) chỉ di chuyển 3 trục XYZ thôi, còn dạng Hexapod (6 khớp động) mới có khả năng 5 trục (có hạn chế về góc xoay nên so với máy 5 trục vẫn còn là thiếu sót rất lớn). 
> So sánh chức năng phay thì máy dạng delta hay hexa đều chỉ dùng để phay xốp hay gỗ nhẹ thôi ạ.
> 
> Khớp các-đăng có hạn chế về góc xoay cũng như độ linh hoạt, so với khớp cầu thì chỉ tổ phí tiền thôi bạn.


Tại e thấy thằng khớp cầu kia dù loại xịn nhất e kiếm được thì chất lượng cũng k được cao lắm nên

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Bổ sung thêm cái nhíp cho sinh động 
> Nhận xét tí. Máy khá to bự nhưng tầm hoạt động XY chỉ nhỏ xíu thế thôi. Đó là 1 hạn chế của dạng Delta.


Thằng này hình như dùng trục các đăng đúng k bác ?_?

----------


## CKD

Hexapod nó không phải delta hả bác hung1706.

Theo hiểu biết hạn chế thì delta là một mô hình tính toán chuyển động dựa trên "tam giác". Còn hexa + pod hiểu nôm na là "6 chân". Nếu thích gọi là pod thì như con 3D printer gọi là tripod.

Mình thấy một số mẫu vẫn là delta y như mô hình 3D printer, khác là được điều khiển bỡi 6 cơ cấu tuỳ động thôi, mỗi 1 cặp đều nằm trên góc delta.

Có một số mẫu vẫn là delta nhưng chéo, tức là 2 cơ cấu tuỳ động và nối tiếp nhau từng đầu một. Nhưng vẫn trên mô hình tam giác.

Còn nếu nói trên số lượng tay đòn thì delta mà chỉ có 3 tay đòn thì không điều khiển được mặt phẳng đâu. Đó là lý do mỗi góc phải dùng 1 cặp là vậy. Khác chăng là 1 cặp này nó làm việc đồng thời.

----------

hung1706, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## hung1706

hehe em hiểu ý bác CKD. 
Đa số anh em đều ngầm hiểu Delta là dạng Tripod nên cứ hiểu thế nào cũng được. Còn dạng Hexa cũng thế nhưng để phân biệt thì cứ ngầm hiểu thế cho tiện. 

Đi xa hơn tí thì gom chung các dạng người ta gọi là Parallel Robot - cơ cấu song song (từ 2 đến 8 khâu động). Đây là Tripod:



Dạng 2 khâu động thì thật ra là cơ cấu 4 khâu bản lề. Còn dạng nữa cũng khá đặc biệt là dạng Quadro 4 khâu động như này.




Thanks  :Big Grin:

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## CKD

http://stlfinder.com/model/octahedra...-robot/2389495

Vấn đề là các kiểu ngầm hiểu này không chính xác bác ạ. Để đơn giản thì tạm chấp nhận, nhưng tìm hiểu kỹ vào thì thành rối tung cả. Ngay cả tụi tây nó còn chưa phân biệt rỏ cũng như đặt tên đầy đủ cho nó.

Như cái ảnh trên thì nó thế nào nhỉ? Tụi giả lập chuyển động rất khoái mô hình này. Rất nhiều hệ thống thực tế ảo dùng nó.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## ronaldinho_07

hehe em từng mơ áp dụng hexapod và các biến thể của nó vào uốn ống ,chắc chả bao giờ làm được thôi cứ mơ vậy  :Big Grin:

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## hung1706

Hehe có nhiều cái ngầm hiểu mà bác CKD.
Như dạng trên bác post cũng là dạng hexa (số khâu động là 12 nhưng chỉ có 6 hệ dẫn động).

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## CKD

Đại ý là mấy cái này nó chưa có định nghĩa chính thức. Nên cách gọi là do mỗi người đặt, không thành chuẩn mực. Nên mở rộng để hiểu thêm về các khái niệm cũng chẵng chết ai.

Cụ thể là dùng các từ khoá này lên hỏi google ra rất nhiều kết quả trùng lập  :Smile:

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

Nghe các lão làng chém gió cháu thấy 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Chả hiểu gì lun  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## hung1706

Lang thang gặp khớp cầu nên gửi link down về tham khảo nhé các bác. File Solidworks : https://grabcad.com/library/rod-end-...-iso-12240-4-1

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## vusvus

> Lang thang gặp khớp cầu nên gửi link down về tham khảo nhé các bác. File Solidworks : https://grabcad.com/library/rod-end-...-iso-12240-4-1


Cái này ngoài chợ bác gọi là cái mắt trâu người ta mới biết hoho

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Lang thang gặp khớp cầu nên gửi link down về tham khảo nhé các bác. File Solidworks : https://grabcad.com/library/rod-end-...-iso-12240-4-1


Bác cho e xin file tải solidworks cho win 7 32 bit đi, e tìm trên mạng hoài mà chưa cài được.  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Cái này ngoài chợ bác gọi là cái mắt trâu người ta mới biết hoho


Đọc dòng chữ kí của bác cháu k nhặt được mồm  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## ahitech

link gì vậy ạ

----------


## Mr.Printer

Theo em thì em ủng hộ cháu nó làm kiểu Delta. Cứ nghe mọi ng nói không bằng tự tay làm tự ngẫm. Nhưng để tiét kiệm thì a nghĩ là em nên lắp cái khung trước rồi ráp động cơ vào, sau đó gắn cây bút chì lên làm sao cho nó ngoáy được hình tròn, lúc đó em sẽ biết vì sao mà H frame và C frame lại là lựa chọn số 1.

----------

